# E.T. SCROLL BRUSH



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

ON SALE NOW!!!
EDDIE E.T. TORRES NOW HAS HIS OWN BRUSH OUT. MADE EXCLUSIVELY FOR SCROLLING AND MADE BY MACK BRUSH. MADE WITH BLUE SQUIRREL HAIR NOT SYNTHETICS. GET YOUR FOR 15.00 AND SHIPPED FREE TO YOUR HOME/BUSINESS
PM ME IF YOUR INTRESTED IN BUYING A BRUSH










MORE PHOTOS ON PHL UNDER EDDIE TORRES


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

Mines in the mail!!!! Dont be left out on this one......


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks Wim


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

what are the sizes avail and paypal info please, thanks


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

can i pick one up from ET directly?


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros+Dec 9 2010, 04:49 PM~19285953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you can directly to Eddie and get yours, tell him AN-T sent yah


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

GOT MINE TODAY!!!!! LOVE IT GREAT CONTROL, TRACKS REAL WELL AND NOT STIFF LIKE SOME BRUSHS I WONT MENTION. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!!!!


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

SICK!!!!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

hmmm might have to get one my kafka is stiff as fuck


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 10 2010, 11:11 PM~19298628
> *hmmm might have to get one my kafka is stiff as fuck
> *


I dont use KAFKA Brush for that reason and the fact the hairs split when you try and scroll with it. Eddie's BRUSH is a BLUE SQUIRREL HAIR brush NOT SYNTHETIC. If interested...u can pay via paypal : [email protected] ( 15.00 includes shipping)


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

paypal sent homie, lmk if you get it thanks


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

shipping to the Netherlands ?


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Dec 11 2010, 04:22 PM~19302470
> *shipping to the Netherlands ?
> *


SHIPPING TO NETHERLANDS..FREE
send payment to [email protected] (paypal)


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

15.00 DOLLARS per BRUSH
FREE SHIPPING
PAYPAL to [email protected]


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

paid for and ready to lay some lines


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Dec 12 2010, 05:41 PM~19309691
> *paid for and ready to lay some lines
> *


FLOWRIDER- payment confirmed and brush will be shipped out tomorrow

Junkshop pros- Pm me your info so I can confirm your payment. I got like 13 brush's to send out. Im pretty sure one of those is yours...I just like to keep on top of i to ensure you get your brush in a timely manner. Pme your name and I will confirm. THANKS


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Dec 13 2010, 03:12 AM~19313577
> *:thumbsup:
> *


PAYMENT CONFIRMED, Brush headed your way as of today


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

paypal'd :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

i pulled out my new ET BRUSH to do all the scroll work on this piece!!! flows real nice....


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 13 2010, 10:02 PM~19318467
> *i pulled out my new ET BRUSH to do all the scroll work on this piece!!! flows real nice....
> 
> 
> ...


god damn!


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 13 2010, 07:02 PM~19318467
> *i pulled out my new ET BRUSH to do all the scroll work on this piece!!! flows real nice....
> 
> 
> ...


SICK


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Dec 7 2010, 09:37 PM~19268574
> *ON SALE NOW!!!
> EDDIE E.T. TORRES NOW HAS HIS OWN BRUSH OUT. MADE EXCLUSIVELY FOR SCROLLING AND MADE BY MACK BRUSH. MADE WITH BLUE SQUIRREL HAIR NOT SYNTHETICS. GET YOUR FOR 15.00 AND SHIPPED FREE TO YOUR HOME/BUSINESS
> PM ME IF YOUR INTRESTED IN BUYING A BRUSH
> ...


Ill take one


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Dec 14 2010, 09:58 PM~19329314
> *Ill take one
> *


PM SENT SIR


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Payment sent


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Dec 15 2010, 04:49 PM~19335973
> *Payment sent
> *


BRUSH on its way !!!

Anyone else interested in a ET LIMITED EDITION SCROLL BRUSH


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I paypal'd....


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 15 2010, 09:57 PM~19339033
> *I paypal'd....
> *


Dee Loc whats your real name?
Once u give that peice of info , I can confirm whether payment was recieved. Because Im prettty sure your LAYITLOW handle is not true name


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

PM'd


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 15 2010, 11:18 PM~19339902
> *PM'd
> *


CONFIRMED! Your brush has been shipped out


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:biggrin: thanks!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Dec 15 2010, 09:54 PM~19338998
> *BRUSH on its way !!!
> 
> Anyone else interested in a ET LIMITED EDITION SCROLL BRUSH
> *


 :cheesy: Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

got my brush today... thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Dec 17 2010, 01:41 AM~19350079
> *got my brush today... thanks homie :thumbsup:
> *


YOUR WELCOME! Be sure to post some work you do with it...enjoy


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

Still have some brush's


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 18 2010, 09:16 AM~19359908
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Got my brush today...
thanks brotha! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Dec 21 2010, 06:58 PM~19388259
> *Got my brush today...
> thanks brotha!  :thumbsup:
> *


Glad you got it, hope u enjoy it. Be sure to post some of your work youve done with the brush


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

got mine yesterday
thanks!!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

are these in different sizes? i want one!! :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 13 2010, 10:02 PM~19318467
> *i pulled out my new ET BRUSH to do all the scroll work on this piece!!! flows real nice....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: sick work wim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 22 2010, 08:17 AM~19392651
> *are these in different sizes? i want one!! :biggrin:
> *


currently there is only a size one
paypal money too [email protected] send as a GIFT so paypal don't charge me


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

Anyone else???


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Dec 23 2010, 11:57 PM~19407459
> *Anyone else???
> *


i just opened a pay pal acount just to order one of these but its gonna take 2 to 3 days but as soon as it goes through i'll jump on one. new to this but i'm really interested in learning it.


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Dec 23 2010, 10:08 PM~19407551
> *i just opened a pay pal acount just to order one of these but its gonna take 2 to 3 days but as soon as it goes through i'll jump on one. new to this but i'm really interested in learning it.
> *


Good deal bro, be sure when you order include your home address and your lay it low alias. That way i can confirm payment with you. Welcome to the striping scene and I hope you enjoy the brush. E.T. has a video on YOUTUBE check it out. HE does scroll work with a MACK 000 dagger brush. Not very many people can do that. Nonetheless keep me posted and I will get it out to you ASAP


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

just got my christmas present(thanks babe) :biggrin: 
cant wait to stripe wit it i can already tell its not as stiff as other brushes i been learning to use


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 24 2010, 07:47 PM~19414797
> *just got my christmas present(thanks babe) :biggrin:
> cant wait to stripe wit it i can already tell its not as stiff as other brushes i been learning to use
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoy your new Brush, its definately not stiff like others....


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

i want 2 of em!! is shipping to germany free too? lmk over pm


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

Need a lot more practice to get consistent but it flows amazingly


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Dec 25 2010, 05:10 AM~19416830
> *i want 2 of em!! is shipping to germany free too?  lmk over pm
> *


Unfortunately shipping oversea's costs a little more....
Shipped to Germany is 17.00 per brush(only cause it takes more postage to ship)
paypal 17.00 x 2 to paypal account [email protected] ( please try n send payment as a gift so paypal dont take there cut out )

THANK YOU and MERRY XMAS


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 25 2010, 09:20 AM~19417338
> *MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR
> *


Merry Xmas bro and have a safe one


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

Running low !!! Still got some available for sale


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

Made pymnt for a brush bro. Thanks


----------



## DarkTrak (Dec 31, 2010)

How does this guy compare to the Kafka scrollers? I use mainly my #0 Kafka fir everything, the #3 seems too big for fine lines. I would love to try the ET...total $ including shipping to Hawaii??


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: That is some sick freakin work bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

MR.WIM did a kick ass job on this panel


----------



## DarkTrak (Dec 31, 2010)

Pm and payment sent please let me know when you get it


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

ok i take one!!! pm me ur payment adress


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

will u trade for a cock meat sanmich playa


----------



## 1979grandprix (Dec 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 10 2010, 08:49 PM~19297539
> *GOT MINE TODAY!!!!! LOVE IT GREAT CONTROL, TRACKS REAL WELL AND NOT STIFF LIKE SOME BRUSHS  I WONT MENTION. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad i wana learn ho to do shit like this :wow:


----------



## 67323 (Nov 22, 2010)

The new E.T. Brush is awesome. I've tried most of the scrollers, and for me, The E.T. is far and away the very best. Here's my latest attempt. Began striping in May 2010.


----------



## DarkTrak (Dec 31, 2010)

That's fukin hot right there! Love the colors!


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Terry Farmer_@Jan 7 2011, 09:17 PM~19531672
> *The new E.T. Brush is awesome.  I've tried most of the scrollers, and for me, The E.T. is far and away the very best.  Here's my latest attempt.  Began striping in May 2010.
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good man


----------



## MR. DIZZY (Sep 22, 2008)

Money sent

Ricardo, you have sent $15.00 USD to Antonio Parra.

Sh!t I sent payment as for goods. let me know what the fee's are and I send it to u.
sorry.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

ALL EDDIE, MINUS THE KANSAS CITY TEAL OUTLINE MACK 00


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Jan 1 2011, 02:22 AM~19466047
> *Running low !!! Still got some available for sale
> *


You get my PM? Interested in 2 to Australia.


----------



## MR. DIZZY (Sep 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

still have any?


----------



## MR. DIZZY (Sep 22, 2008)

Got them in today thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 20 2011, 08:44 PM~19652547
> *still have any?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

how many of these are left over.. id like a couple


----------



## low65 (Oct 7, 2007)

just sent payment bro ,, let me know when shipped out


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low65_@Jan 24 2011, 08:08 PM~19687322
> *just sent payment bro ,, let me know when shipped out
> *


LOW65 will let u know when shipped

TO ALL OTHERS STILL HAVE SOME LEFT....
paypal $$$$ to [email protected](included home address and layitlow I.D...this way I am able to confirm payment)


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

got mine a couple days ago, i havent got a chance to use it yet though


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Jan 25 2011, 03:53 PM~19688925
> *LOW65 will let u know when shipped
> 
> TO ALL OTHERS STILL HAVE SOME LEFT....
> ...


How much for 2 to Australia please?


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Jan 24 2011, 11:00 PM~19689725
> *How much for 2 to Australia please?
> *


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

2 brushes shipped to Oz will probably run about 38 dollars shipped...let me know


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

whats the sale price now... :biggrin:


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 24 2011, 11:23 PM~19689908
> *whats the sale price now... :biggrin:
> *


16.00 shipped


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Jan 25 2011, 01:52 AM~19690146
> *16.00 shipped
> *


 :angry:


----------



## OutHopeU (Jan 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 13 2010, 07:02 PM~19318467
> *i pulled out my new ET BRUSH to do all the scroll work on this piece!!! flows real nice....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Jan 25 2011, 05:22 PM~19689894
> *2 brushes shipped to Oz will probably run about 38 dollars shipped...let me know
> *


Thanks, I just made payment.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

2 to 27332, sanford NC


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 25 2011, 03:13 AM~19690888
> *2 to 27332, sanford NC
> *


32.00 shipped to 27332 Sanford,NC


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Jan 25 2011, 03:00 AM~19690869
> *Thanks, I just made payment.
> *


 PAYMENT RECIEVED! BRUSH'S going out today


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Jan 26 2011, 02:52 AM~19691834
> *PAYMENT RECIEVED! BRUSH'S going out today
> *



Recieved brushes today, Thanks!

I'm looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Jan 25 2011, 11:21 AM~19691655
> *32.00 shipped to 27332 Sanford,NC
> *


money sent for two


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 1 2011, 07:28 PM~19760502
> *money sent for two
> *


payment recieved


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Feb 2 2011, 12:58 AM~19762776
> *payment recieved
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Feb 2 2011, 12:58 AM~19762776
> *payment recieved
> *


sent? :0


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 4 2011, 06:13 AM~19785150
> *sent? :0
> *


did you send them?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

pm me the details to send payment to


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

did mine ship?


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

in the mail


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

can't wait, my Kafka is a joke.


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

I got rid of mine....


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

who do you ship with?


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 10 2011, 03:13 PM~19837771
> *who do you ship with?
> *


PM REPLIED TO, US POSTAL MAIL. Your brush will get there be patient and give it time...everyone who has ordered has gotten their brush


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Feb 11 2011, 01:00 AM~19841283
> *PM REPLIED TO, US POSTAL MAIL. Your brush will get there be patient and give it time...everyone who has ordered has gotten their brush
> *


  
looks like it's going to be next week


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I am impatient as fuck. I tossed my Kafka. The hairs kept splitting. I thought I was leaving brush oil on it but then the (not real hair) bristles started curling I realized it was a shit $15.00 brush. I hope these are worth the wait.


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 12 2011, 03:03 PM~19853186
> *I am impatient as fuck. I tossed my Kafka. The hairs kept splitting. I thought I was leaving brush oil on it but then the (not real hair) bristles started curling I realized it was a shit $15.00 brush. I hope these are worth the wait.
> *


should of saved your money and passedon the kafka brush, those brush are synthetics.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

got mine the other day...got some practicing to do


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

these brushes are hands down superior to Kafka. It does what you tell it too.


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 14 2011, 06:08 PM~19869931
> *these brushes are hands down superior to Kafka. It does what you tell it too.
> *


I see you got your BRUSH bro, glad you like it. Just dont say that too loud or someone will go tell KAFKA. HAHAHAHA Enjoy...post some work


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pulling Lines_@Feb 15 2011, 03:41 AM~19873563
> *I see you got your BRUSH bro, glad you like it. Just dont say that too loud or someone will go tell KAFKA. HAHAHAHA Enjoy...post some work
> *


I'm planning on doing one of my guitars this weekend, I'll post it up when it's done.


----------



## Pulling Lines (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 15 2011, 12:45 AM~19873571
> *I'm planning on doing one of my guitars this weekend, I'll post it up when it's done.
> *


cool,looking foward to seeing the pics


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

I love the ET scroller,

Real hair & long handle, works sick!

Thanks, you got any more in stock? I want a couple more spares.


----------

